# jedi academy autoexec.cfg



## bluereign (Apr 30, 2005)

i am missing my autoexec.cfg file from the data directory in star wars jedi knight 3: jedi academy. if anyone can tell me what is meant to be written in it or can post a download for it then that would be good, thanks
bluereign


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

YOu should be able to find it on the CD-ROM


----------

